# Hệ thống cơ khí > Công cụ, vật liệu chế tạo máy >  Mua đồ chưng cất rượu ở đâu tốt

## quenguyen

Đọc được bài viết này trên facebook và mình đi hỏi giá, đa số thì là rẻ, hơn chục triệu, gần 2 chục triệu, nhưng mà ở KAG lại hơn 2 chục, k lẽ lại chơi chất, một mình một giá thé

Bài viết từ Facebook K.A.G Việt Nam - Máy và Công Nghệ
"[ Góc chia sẻ ]
[ Cơ sở Kinh doanh rượu Hoa Hồng - Đak Lak ]
Để có được các sản phẩm rượu ngon, đạt chuẩn chất lượng VSATTP thì yếu tố nguồn gốc xuất xứ, trang thiết bị phải đạt tiêu chuẩn.
Chính vì lý do đó, Ông bà Hòa Hồng sau rất nhiều lựa chọn đã quyết định ra Hà Nội, đến với Công ty KAG Việt Nam tận tay tận mắt lựa chọn Hệ thống Chưng cất - Lọc rượu.
KAG xin cảm ơn và kính chúc ông bà Hòa Hồng càng ngày càng phát triển trong ngành sản xuất rượu!"

Xong rồi thì cũng qua tận nơi xem, mình thấy bên đấy cũng cơ sở vừa vừa, không to không lớn lắm, được cái tư vấn nhiệt tình, cho xem nồi nấu rượu, cho lọc thử rượu luôn.
sau đó thì mình biết là những chỗ rẻ hơn kia chưa có tủ điện, và cũng chỉ là inox loại kém, cái bên KAG này thì dùng 304, trông dầy dặn hơn hẳn


Đấy ạ, chia sẻ chút kinh nghiệm với anh chị em, ai có chỗ tốt hơn bảo mình với ạ
cảm ơn ạ

----------

